# Best tip for cleaning white chamois leather gloves



## Tzarinaarabians (1 February 2012)

*Self explanatory really.

My SS white chamois leather gloves are a disgrace , best way to clean them up.

Best tips please *


----------



## Foxhunter49 (8 February 2012)

Make a strong lather, put the gloves on the hands, and go over all parts of the gloves with this lather, squeezing and rubbing as if washing the hands. Rinse them in the same manner, always in cold water. Wipe them with a soft linen cloth, getting as much of the water out of them as possible, while the gloves are still on the hands.

Dry them, and push them in shape with a glove-stretcher, and do not under any circumstances, rub the soap into them.


----------

